#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Inspecties / keuringen?

## rinus bakker

Parallel aan het topic dat in het rigging-topic loopt over inspecteren/keuren/certificeren van takels ....
Hoe zit dat met de theater hijs- en hefinstallaties?

Hoe zit het met de huidige controle-inspectie-praktijk bij de diverse theaters?
Het gaat mij niet in eerste instantie om de (goede of slechte) naam[*] van de 'papier-verstrekkende' firma (de inspecteerder/keurder), 
maar of de "jaarlijkse zelfdiscipline" van de eigenaar/verhuurder er wel is en vooral....
wat de ervaring is met het laten inpecteren/keuren van het hijs- en hefmateriaal in het algemeen.
[*] over sommige van die firma's zijn genoeg verhalen in omloop. Die kunnen later nog wel eens worden geinventariseerd om als ondersteuning aan een eigen vorm van keuringsregime bij de overheid neer te leggen..... zoals we toch al een heel eigen werkwijze hebben in heel veel andere opzichten.

- Worden de trekken zelf gecontroleerd of wordt die controle uitbesteed? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden de kettingtakels zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden trussen en/of traverses zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden 1-persoonshoogwerkers zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden harpsluitingen zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden roedeboeien zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? - Worden verstelbare balkklemmen zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
- Worden staalstroppen zelf gecontroleerd of weggebracht? Jaarlijks? Kost dat? Tevreden over dat uitbestede werk? 
enz enz enz enz enz

----------


## pixelpollution

Hallo Rinus,

Wij laten onze installaties keuren op de volgende wijze:
-trekkenwand mechanisch/elektrisch, incl staalkabels: leverancier: 1 x per jaar onderhoud, zichtinspecties door ons zelf én door ander bedrijf.
-trekkenwand software/bedieningshardware: 1 x per jaar door leverancier. 
-takels, brandscherm, spindels tribune, orkestbak: kortom alle mechanische hijs & hef installaties buiten de trekkenwand: 1 x per jaar door gespecialiseerd bedrijf en uiteraard ook zichtinspecties door ons zelf.
-los hijsmateriaal: we vervangen alle dubieuze ophangmiddelen door gecertificeerd spul. De eerlijkheid gebiedt mij te zeggen dat we dat vervolgens alleen 'in het gebruik' controleren. Bij twijfel wordt onmiddelijk materiaal vervangen. In ongebruik geraakte hijsmiddelen gaan de prullebak in.
-hoogwerker: 1 x per jaar, bij beschadiging of geconstateerde afwijkingen (vreemde geluiden o.i.d) zo vaak als nodig.
-en, deze mis ik in jou rijtje: ik laat deze zomer de hele kapconstruktie door de aannemer nalopen. Dat zal dit jaar voor het eerst gebeuren. Wat mij betreft wordt dat voortaan elke 2 jaar gedaan.

grt, Sebas

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Hai Sebas,

De frequenties lijken me nogal hoog. Hebben jullie ook een inventarisatie van de gebruikstijden gemaakt? En dan een afleiding van de onderhouds- en revisiecycli gemaakt, op basis van jullie eigen gebruikstijden? 

De kap is een gebouwenconstructie, waarvoor het me weggegooid geld lijkt om deze elke twee jaar te schouwen. En gezien de gebruikstijden van de gemiddelde TT installatie zou je in een onderhoudsprotocol wat mij betreft vol trots mogen zeggen dat de installatie elke 3 jaar gekeurd wordt. Mits berekend en onderbouwd. 

Of zeg ik gekke dingen Rinus?

Ruud

----------


## Gast1401081

NEN3140 is dat niet met je eens, ruud. 

Alle E-materiaal Jaarlijks keuren, behalve hijs en hefinstallaties : iedere 3 maand, al dan niet verlengen door door serieuze Risico-inventarisatie, passief-tijd, etc. 
Zo'n regel komt ook voor in de machinerichtlijn, heb de exacte tekst niet paraat, maar die 1 x per jaar is in de industrie heel normaal. 
Maar het is natuurlijk aan de Manager om zijn salaris te verdienen, en dat budget wat in te krimpen...

----------

